# Underwater



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Took some pictures on my last diving trip, hope you like them..


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

a little over exposed but ya thanks for the look see.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks , only my second time takig pictures underwater. Hope to get better at it and better equipment..


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics. Where were you diving?


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Roatan Honduras


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Nice!!! man i miss diving in water you can actually see in!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------

